# 8n's with the Funk kit....



## DAKS (Sep 5, 2006)

Good Day everyone....

I'm looking for someone who has worked on or has an 8n with a 1948 6 cyl install with a Funk conversion kit. What I would love to see is how the starter is installed. My starter has a 4 inch collar on the starter which fits the bolt pattern on the engine. Had someone work on the starter and the pins are now bent and the field coil is grounding out. The shaft is binding in the end of the collar and he tossed all of the old parts before I got back to him. I have no clue how it was put together and if things are put together correctly.


----------



## DAKS (Sep 5, 2006)

I have resolved my issues.... things are coming together nicely.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAKS _
> *I have resolved my issues.... things are coming together nicely. *


So tell us what they were and how you resolved them!! (We share knowledge here for the benifit of all, now and in the future)!!


----------



## DAKS (Sep 5, 2006)

*Starter Issues....*

My Brother-In-Law tore it apart, found that one of the field coils was not properly installed. The bushing at the fly wheel end was installed at a slight angle, causing it to bind. He also pushed in a key rather than a pin into the fly wheel end cap that extended in both directions to keep the cone and the starter barrel aligned. He also stated that there was a wire that was grounding out as well.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

just remembered that a man - Marvin Bauman, I think - that is a guru with the Funk conversions and other interesting stuff. I'm still looking for his website.
here's another guy who does a lot of Ford V8 stuff.

http://www.staufferv8.com/


----------



## singleken45 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Marvin Bauman*

Try typing this :: www.MarvinBauman.com or try this if the first isn't correct :: www.marvinbaughman.com . One or the other should work . If I'm wrong , check with someone at this site , I believe he's listed under Links in the red toolbar across the top of their homepage :www.ntractorclub.com . I do hope you can find him ok . Ken


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

singleken45 said:


> Try typing this :: www.MarvinBauman.com or try this if the first isn't correct :: www.marvinbaughman.com . One or the other should work . If I'm wrong , check with someone at this site , I believe he's listed under Links in the red toolbar across the top of their homepage :www.ntractorclub.com . I do hope you can find him ok . Ken


Welcome to the Forum Ken..


This Thread is over 6 years old, I am guessing he has found him by now...
edro:


----------

